# He thinks semi-nude photos a great idea, but I think it's tacky.



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

My husband and I are having a friendly disagreement about something, and I'd love to hear what some others think about this.

We moved into our current home not to long ago, and haven't yet decorated the bedroom. We both want it to be relaxing and romantic, but not cheesy themey or anything like that. The other day we were watching Our America with Lisa Ling, and they showed a very nicely decorated bedroom, with a few semi-nude photos of the wife on the walls. Just as I was about to say "I'd never hang something like that on the bedroom walls" my husband pipes up and says "That's what we should do, have some really good photos of you taken like that for the bedroom walls". I just about fell off the couch I was so shocked he'd think that was a good idea. 

He Thinks: The photos were very tasteful, she's naked in them, but positioned in ways that you don't actually see anything explicit. They fit the atmospere of the bedroom, are romantic/sexy, and would turn him on. Anyone who comes into the bedroom knows what goes on in the bedroom, and should not me shocked/offended by artistic photos of the woman of the house in there.

I Think: It would be really awkward to have the photos taken to begin with. I can't imagine being naked in front of a photographer. We still have an 18 year old son at home who sometimes goes into our bedroom, not to mention family and friends who come to our home for the first time and ask for a tour. How inappropriate for them to see photos like that of me! I don't disagree that they would be romantic/sexy if I could pull that off, but I'm not sure I could relax enough to do that.

So, I'd love to hear some opinions here. Have any of you had any of these kinds of photos taken? Have you actually displayed any of them? Do you think it would be appropriate in the bedroom?


----------



## kag123 (Feb 6, 2012)

I think you should be flattered that your husband wants sexy photos of you. I would feel good about myself if my husband asked me for some. I don't know about displaying them publicly - that's a little too bold for me personally, but to each their own. I think you have the perfect idea for a sexy birthday or anniversary gift for him! Lots of professional photographers can take these types of photos and it is in a professional atmosphere (they can also come to your house) and do it very modestly so you don't feel exposed. You should actually look at it as a chance to make yourself feel sexy, get a makeover and some tasteful lingerie and try it! You could have a chance to wear the lingerie again sometime in the future as surprise #2. I would only ask my husband that he keep the photos to himself for his own viewing pleasure and please not display them on the walls.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

I think it can be tasteful. I think it's flattering your husband thought this of you. I think it might be quite the experience for you too! So long as the photographer is professional and all that jazz. Personally I'd feel far too conscious of family/friends seeing them so I couldn't have them up on the bedroom wall. We're apartment living with the guest room directly opposite the bedroom. People coming into our home see our bedroom unless the door is closed.

We have artwork up that we both like - including a female nude that I chose. It's a vintage French style poster, tasteful but sensual.

If it was an idea you were open to, I like the thought of having photo's taken for an anniversary album or something instead. In fact, why not get hubs to be photographer?


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Boudoir and pin-up photography can be very tastefully done. But it's up to the two of you to decide if you're comfortable displaying them like that.

Your story, oddly enough, reminded me of an episode of Trading Spaces when it was on the air. A couple was having their living room done by the show. The designer working on their room poked around and found a tastefully done boudoir photo of the wife, had it blown up, and hung it over the fireplace in the living room.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

In a photobook, yes.

On my wall? lolll Never!


----------



## Confused_and_bitter (Aug 6, 2011)

I would suggest you do some research of photographers that do that take those type of pictures and have an album put together for your hubs, as a surprise you can leave it on the bedside table(if any). That way you can have the sensual photos but they would still be private and not up for display for all who walk by your room to see lol. But of course only if you are comfortable with the idea. I have looked into some places that do the sexy pin up type photography it's all women that take the pics and they airbrush any flaws you may have which is something I would like to do for my H.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

As a husband I wouldn't want other people to look at my wife semi-nude on the walls. I just don't ok?!


----------



## Thor (Oct 31, 2011)

Confused_and_bitter said:


> I would suggest you do some research of photographers that do that take those type of pictures and have an album put together for your hubs, as a surprise you can leave it on the bedside table(if any). That way you can have the sensual photos but they would still be private and not up for display for all who walk by your room to see lol. But of course only if you are comfortable with the idea. I have looked into some places that do the sexy pin up type photography it's all women that take the pics and they airbrush any flaws you may have which is something I would like to do for my H.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree::iagree:

I always wanted to take pictures of my wife when I was an amateur photography nut in the days of chemical film. It is a definite turn on. But I would not want my kids or house guests to see large prints of her on the wall. I would not be opposed to similar pictures of unidentifiable women as artwork, but not my wife.


----------



## The_Swan (Nov 20, 2011)

For Christmas, I booked a session with a photographer and had semi-nudes taken for my husband. 

Some of them have been framed since they are more head shots but the other ones aren't for display, however, he said it was the best gift I've ever gotten him. I also know he's added some images to his 
"skin bin" and it's weirdly flattering. 

If your husband wants semi-nudes of you, that's a major confidence booster. :smthumbup:
Should you decide to do this, get it professionally done. There are many photographers who specialize 
in Boudoir Photography.


----------



## wpr209 (Feb 8, 2012)

that_girl said:


> In a photobook, yes.
> 
> On my wall? lolll Never!


Just what I was thinking. It's great your husband is showing such an interest in you, but to put them on the walls? Yikes! I concur that it is tacky tacky tacky....


----------



## SilverPanther (Feb 2, 2012)

I basically agree here with everyone. Getting photos taken for your husband's viewing pleasure seems like a lovely gift. But you're a bolder person than I if you would allow it to be put on the walls for others to see. And I'm not sure how I'd feel going to bed every night being stared at by me in sexy lingerie, lol.


----------



## Oregondaddy (Feb 10, 2012)

yeah, not on the walls, that is a definately no kids in the house sort of thing. But having said that, having some R rated and above pics of my wife is definately one of my biggest treasures....


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Here is a thought... do your own photograghy.... Save the money on the Photographer , get yourself a Tripod, a good SLR (I love canon)... amazing what those can do...mine has a timer so you can get 10 consecutive shots in - this really comes in handy when you want that perfect pose. 

Amazon.com: Canon Rebel XS 10.1MP Digital SLR Camera with EF-S 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Lens (Black): Camera & Photo

We take our own. 

I also agree it would be a lovely gift for your husband. Years ago , I was even too embarrassed to pose for my own husband! It was one thing he really wanted every so often, I should have had a better attitude back then. I reget these things....now I get into it as much as he does, it has been alot of fun.

The semi-nudes would never be put on a wall...YIKES ! I think you could come up with something fully clothed and still catch a seductive look in the eyes, or something of that nature. I took a pose of us like that ..... blew it up pretty big, it is hanging on our bedroom wall....it was the start of our rediscovering ourselves Mid life "honeymoon" phase ...it was one of our 1st photo shoots - a beautiful time for us, like a marker in our marraige. 

Yeah, only if you lived alone with your bedroom door shut when company came over.... would the semi-nudes seem an option. But you could do the professional studio thing & keep them in a book hidden in the closet!

Beautiful gift, do it while you are young. I wish we did it more then!

Here is some ideas : Boudoir Photographers | Sensual Photography For Women | Private Studio and Romantic Outdoor Sessions | Female Staff | Orange County | Ventura | Los Angeles | San Diego | Artistic Images

boudoir photography - Google Search


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I've done several nude paintings of my wife and hung them in our room.

They were well executed and tasteful, my wife likes them.

I'm not so sure she'd feel the same if they were photos.

Do what makes you comfortable.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anna garret 01 (Jan 22, 2012)

I think you should have the pics done but keep them in private for you and your hubby eyes only. Marriage is about having fun. Go for it!!


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Well, it seems there are two issues. The first is the hurdle of even being able to have your picture taken, and the second would be the display of it.

I don't think you should totally discard his idea out of hand, but it may be that you can 'frame' it (sorry for the pun, couldn't help it) in a different way.

For the first hurdle of picture taking - you can take the photos yourself as SA suggested, OR you could BOTH be involved in the shot with a professional. Why just a shot of you? Why not some of him? Why not some of you both together? TBH, I'd rather have shots of my husband than of me or of both of us, and it's likewise the opposite for him. Maybe you can do some individual shots and some together shots.

And then for the display - a seductive, tasteful together head and shoulders shot of you two would be appropriate for the bedroom and would be a wonderful reminder everyday - and the racier shots could be kept in an album that you could look at in your leisure - and if they are of both of you - then you can both enjoy them. 

Best wishes.


----------



## L.M.COYL (Nov 16, 2010)

I think it is a great idea; I mean if you have really spent a great deal of time working out and getting into tip top shape in order to do it justice, then why not? If you're worth looking at and apparently, to your husband, you are and unless you do a lot of bedroom tours with your friends or think it tasteless and/or weirdness for your 18 year old son to view them, go for it! (even then, if you're in incredible shape, people would appreciate it simply because of the artistic merit and inherent beauty of the human form-modesty is overrated if you're gorgeous!)


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

Not on my wall. I'll send him photos on his cell, but he does delete them, so the kids don't see them. I've sent some pretty naughty photos to him.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

I like the idea, but would need to find a tasteful way to display one that meets OUR standards. My wife would like to have a his and hers wrapped together showing are love, made to look painted and covering all private parts. We got the idea from going to an art show in Tampa called Nude Nite. Search for it on google. We had a great time. I was surprised by her interest, she is very conservative.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyT (Jun 22, 2011)

I just saw something cool that you could do if you are too shy to take risque photos. I sure can't remember the name of it... "Love is Art" maybe. 

They send you a kit....large canvas and paints. Apparently, you and your partner smear paint on each other and then make love on the canvas, creating this large awesome abstract painting .... I looooooooove this idea! See? No one else knows what it is! 

Google it! 

And ya know... you can take sexy photographs without even being naked. You could choose lingerie, and they make the photos all blurry and old-timey.... or even wear a strapless bathing suit but drape fabric on you, so it only looks naked.... A good photographer will understand and know how to work around it so you are not uncomfortable.


----------



## romantic_guy (Nov 8, 2011)

I will say upfront that the kids are grown and gone so we don't have that issue. For our 25th anniversary my wife went to a professional boudoir photographer and had some sexy pictures taken for me. We bought them all! WOW!!! She is HOT!! When we went to look at the proofs, I had a hard time hiding my...excitement, if you know what I mean. We had one enlarged for the bedroom. It is an awesome sexy, romantic shot of her in lingerie. The ones that show more or in 8X10 frames. When we are having company, we replace the pictures with something else or hide them.

You could tell your son that your room is off limits and if he still goes in tell him that after he is married, you will go into his bedroom. :rofl:

Like others have said, you should feel great that he loves your body and thinks you are sexy.


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

SunnyT said:


> I just saw something cool that you could do if you are too shy to take risque photos. I sure can't remember the name of it... "Love is Art" maybe.
> 
> They send you a kit....large canvas and paints. Apparently, you and your partner smear paint on each other and then make love on the canvas, creating this large awesome abstract painting .... I looooooooove this idea! See? No one else knows what it is!
> 
> ...


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## par4 (Mar 8, 2012)

Did this it was great
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

